# Original 106.5



## chio (Apr 25, 2007)

I've just been told a new radio station's starting in Bristol in the very near future, called Original 106.5. It's similar to a station of the same name down south which I've heard a bit of and been impressed -- the music's a bit different and presenters are more intelligent than your average gobshite DJ.

If you're down there, have a listen  http://www.originalbristol.com/

(this isn't spam, I'm not connected with them)


----------



## keybored (May 2, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I've just been told a new radio station's starting in Bristol in the very near future, called Original 106.5. It's similar to a station of the same name down south which I've heard a bit of and been impressed -- the music's a bit different and presenters are more intelligent than your average gobshite DJ.
> 
> If you're down there, have a listen  http://www.originalbristol.com/
> 
> (this isn't spam, I'm not connected with them)



Listened to the test transmission whilst at work yesterday. Made a note to self to bring my DAB in from now on.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2007)

What's that community station squeezed in between radios 3 and 4 in Bristol ?

It's almost impossible to get radio4 on an analogue radio now  

I must live right on top of it.


----------



## chio (May 2, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> What's that community station squeezed in between radios 3 and 4 in Bristol ?
> 
> It's almost impossible to get radio4 on an analogue radio now
> 
> I must live right on top of it.



That sounds like BC FM, not sure where in Bristol it's from but their website is: http://www.bcfm.org.uk/. Looks like a decent little project.

It shouldn't cause a problem getting Radio 4, I work right next to a radio transmitter and can still get the stations either side of it. Try (if you haven't already) flicking up and down to different R4 transmitters


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2007)

I'm a licensed radio ham and AV techie


----------



## chio (May 2, 2007)

It's funny that you'd be getting any interference from them on 93.2 when Ilchester Crescent R4 is on 93.7 -- sounds like they've got a poorly set up transmitter! We're on 96.9 and I can still get the Liverpool station on 96.7 even inside the building. I've heard some shocking community radio broadcasts, but that's not good


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2007)

To be fair it's a rubbish portable in the bathroom and I wiggled the aerial this morning and got slightly better results ...

... and my car radio has a mind of its own.


----------



## JoePolitix (May 2, 2007)

My mate's put passion fm online now: 

http://www.passionradiobristol.com/


----------



## chio (May 3, 2007)

keypulse said:
			
		

> Listened to the test transmission whilst at work yesterday. Made a note to self to bring my DAB in from now on.



I haven't heard it on account of being in Manchester, but a test transmission's just there to test the transmitter. It isn't really representative of what the station will broadcast. Before XFM started here, we had Bob the Builder on loop for two days, rebroadcasts of random stations and a mix of Smiths tracks. I think the actual Original station starts at the end of the month


----------



## keybored (May 3, 2007)

Well, it sounds like this now:







with lots of old pop and AOR


----------

